# erreur 609



## Arcadia (19 Juin 2022)

Bonjour, je suis en train de tenter de créer une applis qui ouvrirais une video en boucle sur quicktime player en plein écran tout en bloquant l'accès au clavier et a la souris.
j'ai partiellement réussie en incluant dans mon script une boucle qui maintient une touche enfoncer si playing is true.
le problème c'est que au bout d'un moment (entre 5 et 25 min) j'ai une erreur 609.
et je ne sais pas comment comment corriger ça.
peut être en utilisant un autre moyen pour bloquer le clavier ou alors avec une condition "si erreur 609 alors (faire tourner un autre script)"...
Je suis sous Sierra donc impossible d'utiliser Keynote.
voici mon code:

*on* demo()
*tell* _application_ "QuickTime Player"
*activate*
*tell* (*open* _POSIX file_ "/Users/user/Desktop/testcasino.app/Contents/Resources/Vidéo.mp4")
*present*
*play*
*delay* 1
*start*
*repeat* *while* playing
*tell* _application_ "System Events"
*key code* 55
*end* *tell*
*end* *repeat*
*end* *tell*
*end* *tell
end* demo

*repeat*
    demo()
*do shell script* " sleep 2"
*end* *repeat*


----------



## flotow (19 Juin 2022)

C’est pas plus simple d’utiliser un plugin pour lire une vidéo en tant qu’ecran de veille que tu protèges par un mdp ?

Edit : ca ne semble plus possible sur les derniers systèmes. Tu utilises quelle version de macOS ? http://s.sudre.free.fr/Software/SaveHollywood/about.html

Pas besoin de faire une boucle dans apple script pour lire la vidéo en boucle, QT sait le faire. Utilise cette fonctionnalité. 

Pour le code tu as cette erreur ?





						AppleScript error -609 in Automator workf… - Apple Community
					






					discussions.apple.com
				




Voir aussi





						Connnection is invalid -609 - Apple Community
					






					discussions.apple.com
				




Pour une recherche Google : applescript code 609

Retourne plusieurs réponses.


----------



## Arcadia (19 Juin 2022)

Merci je vais me pencher sur l'idée du plugin.
Je ne sais pas ce qu'est QT, je vais regarder également.
Oui en fait mon script marche très bien pendant environ 10 ou 15 min, puis subitement l'erreur 609 arrive en me parlant de "system events" .
je suis au courant pour les recherches google, je suis sur ce problème depuis vendredi et je n'ai fait que chercher mais aucune solution ne me convenait.


----------



## Arcadia (19 Juin 2022)

et je dois faire cette manip sous Sierra


----------



## Arcadia (24 Juin 2022)

flotow a dit:


> C’est pas plus simple d’utiliser un plugin pour lire une vidéo en tant qu’ecran de veille que tu protèges par un mdp ?
> 
> Edit : ca ne semble plus possible sur les derniers systèmes. Tu utilises quelle version de macOS ? http://s.sudre.free.fr/Software/SaveHollywood/about.html
> 
> ...


Très bon conseil pour SaveHollywood, ça fonctionne très bien.
Juste si on effleure le trackpad ou qu'on appuie sur une touche l'écran de login apparait et il faut attendre 30 secondes sans rien toucher pour que la video revienne.
Il y aurait une solution pour réduire ce délais ou même carrément ne empêcher l'écran de login de s'afficher?


----------

